# How to make a Cardboard Box Castle



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Forget the Cardboard Box Fort; Plans on making a Whole Cardboard Castle*

Dugg at Digg.com
(www.mrmcgroovys.com) 
You need 8 refrigerator boxes to build this design (Don't Panic...see how to get Free Boxes). This plan is easily adapted for fewer boxes or a smaller space. More&#8230;

Looks like it would be great for kids and its cheap too!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't understand why people don't give their kids more boxes...I loved my refrigerator box when I was a kid!!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

My thinks you loved that box a little too much!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> My thinks you loved that box a little too much!


 you just wanna blow it up1


----------

